# International 484 Hydraulic filter



## phenderson (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I have started to have issues with the hydraulics on my International 484.

It takes a long time for the front loader and the rear linkage to lift, it did work fine until my dad dropped the hydraulic oil and put new in. 
I thought i would start with cleaning the hydraulic filter but i cant find it !!

Anyone know where they are ?

Regards,
Paul


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Look under the L/hand rear wheel , you wil find a filter bowl on a valve block bolted to the vertical side of the transmission.

When you remove the centre bolt it will reveal a paper element and metal screen assy, remove screen assy from filter and replace element with a new one, and reinstall screen assy after cleaning,

Replace the o ring seal in valve block body that filter bowl seals on, replace filter, screen and bowlassy, do not overtighten centre bolt , or filter bowl will distort and suck air ???


----------



## phenderson (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks Cyrush.. i'll take a look tonight


----------



## phenderson (Mar 29, 2012)

Is that the left hand wheel as i'm sitting on it ie.. n/s


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If its anything like my 574 (they share a basic chassis design) it will be on the left when sitting on the tractor seat. Its a domed cover that you remove to change the filter. Just make sure you have a 3-5 gallon pail under it to catch the oil that will drain out. You won't empty the transmission, but there will be some that does leak out. Also make sure you get the o-ring for the cover when you buy the filter. If you don't replace it, it will most likely leak.


----------



## phenderson (Mar 29, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

No problem! Good luck with changing filters!


----------



## SWheeler (Jun 9, 2021)

Just want to add...if the oil looks milky, black, or smells burnt, best to remove the plugs on the bottom of the chassis (I have 2 on my IH 454) and drain the whole thing while you are at it.


----------



## SWheeler (Jun 9, 2021)

Correction--there are 3 drain plugs on the IH 454 as detailed in the Operators Manual


----------



## Ariel Shai Agronomist (8 mo ago)

cyrush said:


> Look under the L/hand rear wheel , you wil find a filter bowl on a valve block bolted to the vertical side of the transmission.
> 
> When you remove the centre bolt it will reveal a paper element and metal screen assy, remove screen assy from filter and replace element with a new one, and reinstall screen assy after cleaning,
> 
> Replace the o ring seal in valve block body that filter bowl seals on, replace filter, screen and bowlassy, do not overtighten centre bolt , or filter bowl will distort and suck air ???


How do you release the air caught in bowl?
I changed the oils, replaced the filter. cleaned the screen and all hydraulics stopped functioning (wheel steering and 3 points - arms). Tnx for an answer.


----------



## joninva (Aug 15, 2021)

For the air - rev it up and turn the steering wheel back and forth until it starts working. 
Be sure you install the screen correctly. The screen goes in the bowl, not against the tractor. If the screen is against the tractor, there will be no filtration. 
I hope your dad put the screen in correctly, if not your hydraulic pump may be worn out. And hopefully you put hydraulic/transmission oil in it. Do not put plain hydraulic oil in it ( ISO 32, 46, 68 ) that will cause damage. 
That screen is a bypass. Oil only goes through the screen if the filter is stopped up.


----------

